# Walnut live edge hall table



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's a project I've been working on for a good little while. I admit I'm slow. My wife's been after me to finish up with this project so she can get me started on any of the many others she has planned. I love live edge pieces so I wanted to try one. Here she is. 






















































Wife likes it, hope y'all do too.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That looks very nice. I also love the love edge look. Your lines are clean and that really shows off the top.


----------



## Pandemonium (Dec 31, 2014)

I really like the look of that table. Awesome work! Very inspiring.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice build.

In my opinion, it would look EVEN nicer with a painted wall behind it.

Nothing personal, just my opinion. 

Thanks for sharing,

Dale in Indy


----------



## ste6168 (Apr 6, 2015)

What is the joinery method for the bottom shelf?

Looks great! I, too, am a big fan of the live edge stuff.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice table. :thumbsup:


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice!!! I have yet to convince the wife to allow me to do a live edge table for our house....still working on her,though.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

looks great -- I'm a fan of the live edge -- I have one in my dining room --


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a set of stretchers one inch square mortise and tenoned into the legs. Then I drilled with a 1/4 inch forstner bit through the stretchers from top down, with a through hole big enough for the shank of the screw. This is to allow cross movement for the shelf. I used pan head scres to attach it from the bottom.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Now we're talkin!
Love walnut, love live edge furniture. 
It's my mainstay. 

Nice work.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

nice looking project


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice...like tapered leg look with the live edge...usually see all square legs. Did u taper the legs on the ts?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

No I used the bandsaw. I was going to build a taper jig for table saw but when it was time to cut the I just went to the bandsaw.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is really NICE!! I think one of my daughters want one.


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

Splendid, looks great.

How did you treat the edge ? I want to try something similar and I'm unclear about how much you need to clean it up. Too much and it might as well be a bandsaw curve, not enough and it looks rough. Would welcome some info.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I removed what little bark there was, then brushed it with a brass brush to remove any loose material. That was it. When I oiled the top, I put 2 coats on the edge, rubbing it in with a cloth.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks great, where did you get the wood for the top?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

rayking49 said:


> I removed what little bark there was, then brushed it with a brass brush to remove any loose material. That was it. When I oiled the top, I put 2 coats on the edge, rubbing it in with a cloth.


What oil did you use?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks jspadaro. My wifes cousin had a walnut tree blown down in a storm and he gave me the lumber from it. I actually traded him an old bandsaw for it. I still have several 12' boards left, so more projects on the way.
was2ndlast, I used Watco brand danish oil, their dark variety. I used Smithbrothers regimen that he used on his footballs. I wet sanded 300 through 1000 grit, then I put on 2 coats of Johnsons finishing wax. I did not sand the live edge though. I just put two coats of the oil on and called it good. I did not want to somehow change the look of the edge.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

rayking49 said:


> Thanks jspadaro. My wifes cousin had a walnut tree blown down in a storm and he gave me the lumber from it. I actually traded him an old bandsaw for it. I still have several 12' boards left, so more projects on the way.
> was2ndlast, I used Watco brand danish oil,* their dark variety.* I used Smithbrothers regimen that he used on his footballs. I wet sanded 300 through 1000 grit, then I put on 2 coats of Johnsons finishing wax. I did not sand the live edge though. I just put two coats of the oil on and called it good. I did not want to somehow change the look of the edge.


So, the sap wood just got stained dark?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah pretty much. There was only one or two spots that had sap wood.


----------

